# Northwave boots, caliber are they soft? - vs. decade, legend, domain?



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Hi guys.
> Will be super quick with this one:
> Setup: Proto HD 157, burton genesis, northwave calibre boots 2011/2012
> 60.243% freeride, 39.757% freestyle
> ...


i tried both.
i started with the legends but i now have last year's decade.
the decade is indeed a bit stiffer and more responsive, but not by a large margin.
they are indeed better built, and thanks to the window flex system tend to pack out much less.

in my opinion they will be a huge upgrade from your current ones, and money aside i would get the decade without any doubt.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

spino said:


> i tried both.
> i started with the legends but i now have last year's decade.
> the decade is indeed a bit stiffer and more responsive, but not by a large margin.
> they are indeed better built, and thanks to the window flex system tend to pack out much less.
> ...


Thanks, really useful. 
What are the decades like in parks/freestyle? Guess I could always loosen them off a little. 

My current ones still have plenty of life left in them so I feel bad about getting new ones. But if the decades are better for advancing/enjoying then I'm very tempted.


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Thanks, really useful.
> What are the decades like in parks/freestyle? Guess I could always loosen them off a little.
> 
> My current ones still have plenty of life left in them so I feel bad about getting new ones. But if the decades are better for advancing/enjoying then I'm very tempted.


they're not bad at all, they're quite responsive but the window flex systems is great in this respect as well.

i think they are a BIG upgrade from your current ones: it is just up to you to decide if you want to do it now or when yours are done!


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

spino said:


> they're not bad at all, they're quite responsive but the window flex systems is great in this respect as well.
> 
> i think they are a BIG upgrade from your current ones: it is just up to you to decide if you want to do it now or when yours are done!


Think i'll go for it and look for the cheapest I can find.
Going away for 5-days in a few weeks so could be a good idea to get them before then.

Any difference you know between this years and last years model?

Cheers


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Think i'll go for it and look for the cheapest I can find.
> Going away for 5-days in a few weeks so could be a good idea to get them before then.
> 
> Any difference you know between this years and last years model?
> ...


from my understanding nothing relevant, actually.
if you find a good deal on last year's model (and like the color) i would say go for it, then!


----------

